
Ultimate Hacking Keyboard – Introducing Mouse Modules - richardboegli
https://www.crowdsupply.com/ugl/ultimate-hacking-keyboard/updates/addons
======
richardboegli
While I've tried to be completely keyboard centric, there are certain
functions that can only be done with mouse. This makes this invaluable as I've
used laptops / notebooks for such a long time. Using an external mouse seems
strange now....

------
solonitsyn
cool thing

